# 2001 dodge ram 1500 4x4 reg. cab.(plow or no plow)



## neel (Dec 9, 2003)

Hi, I have A 2001 Dodge Ram 1500 4x4 Regular cab. On my build sheet it does not label it as having a snow plow prep package, and I believe the dealer also told me that it didn't. But the options I do Have are: 5.9/360, 4spd. auto 46RE, alt 136A, Batt 750A, My frnt axle is a Dana M44/216MM ratio 3.92, Rear axle corp. 9.25, Aux. Trans. cooler, Engine block heater, My GVW is 6400#, The springs are ZERP(left rear), ZHCP(left front), ZTRP(right rear), Z6AS(right front). These are pretty much my main mechanical and suspension components, and the tags on the frnt. coils are 020/019, is it a possibility to put a plow on my vehicle, and if so what size? Can anyone help!


----------



## Roger Dodger (Nov 8, 2002)

You can certainly mount a plow to your truck. Question is how will it perform and for how long given the list of present options and needed upgrades. Most plow mfgrs now offer plows designed for ½tons taking into consideration the differences between them and their heavier duty couterparts. 

The plow prep pkg. is not offered for the ½t models by Dodge and typically the factory warranty gets voided if one mounts a plow. Apparently, Dodge gives its blessing for a snowplow on the ¾-ton and 1-ton models, while providing full factory warranty. Some dealers still choose to honor the factory warranty, so get it in writing first ... difinitely! Sounds like you have the HD service group which is the upgraded charging/cooling system. That's good. The front coils are mushy and there will likelt be sag...how much depends upon plow weight. Timbrens added to the front end will help as well but replacing the coils is better... do both! Coil swapping isn't rocket science. Just get an alignment afterwards. Make sure your tires are rated for the increased weight. You should be carrying secured ballast weight in the bed to offset the plow. The plow mfgr. should have a chart indicating how many lbs. according to plow model and vehicle decsription. More payload for the truck to handle! My concern is those axles. The M44 is a decent axle but over the long haul for plowing...hmmm. That corporate rear is a semi-floater and a lighter duty unit as well. It could hold up under the stresses of plowing but then again maybe not in the long run. If you are plowing just your drive and Grandma's you could be ok. If you want to make some money with it by doing several more drives/lots you could be looking at troubles with drivetrain, suspension, etc. Plowing is rough on a truck and even the HD models have their work cut out for them when used commercially. Lastly, if you go with a plow, be ginger with that 46RE and plow with the OD set to OFF. I'd follow the heavy duty or severe duty maintenance schedule in your owner's manual too. Hope this helps.


----------



## neel (Dec 9, 2003)

*dodge 1500 (plow or no plow)*

I think I'll be beter off with a heavy duty snow blower and a set of ramps for the tail-gate. Either that or fork out the dough for a 2500 w/ the hemi, and a plow prep package.


----------



## Roger Dodger (Nov 8, 2002)

... at least with a snowblower, you won't have large piles of snow obstructing road view!


----------



## kipcom (Feb 3, 2001)

neel..........You will not have any issues if you put a plow on your truck. No larger than a 7.5'.....try a Boss Poly if you want to save on weight.

I run a 01' 1500 with heavy duty towing package and a Boss 7.5' super duty & salter on the back.. It works just fine

If you want to keep the front end from dropping 2" either install the larger springs or timbrens.

Go for it.... Plowing from your truck is much warmer than a snow blower  

Check out our website to see pics of the Dodge


----------



## neel (Dec 9, 2003)

*plow on 1500*

I Going to be adding a 2" leveling kits will that effect anything. And will probably add a set of timbrens too, thanks for the help.


----------



## Roger Dodger (Nov 8, 2002)

Leveling kit does nothing but lrovide more blade clearance... not improve handling or stresses to the suspension and rest of the truck. A coil swap and a set of Timbrens is the ticket. The Timbrens will be a cinch to install while the coils and shocks are out of the way.


----------



## Filer (Dec 8, 2003)

**** , I did a search but can't find it now.

Here is my question ............ I have a 2001 Dodge ext. cab 4x4 with a new Boss strait blade plow and I was looking at a link someone posted ( but can't find it now ) anyway in the chart on the site I did look at it showed no Timbrens for my truck. OR was I missing something ?? 

Can someone please post a link as to where I can buy Timbrens for my truck please .

Thanx Filer


----------



## ckj (Dec 15, 2003)

What coils would you all suggest going to from the 020/019?
Would 038/039 's work?

You can order the timbrens from http://www.awdirect.com/.
Or you can call Timbren to find a local distributor.
Toll-Free 1-800-263-3113 
Local Phone: (905) 683-5991


----------



## griffithtlc (Jul 24, 2003)

What kind of plow do you plan on running? What size?
I think that combo should be all right. That is what I had in my truck (3/4 ton w/ Cummins, and had Blizzard off the front) it only dropped about 2 inches maybe a bit more. I sold my old springs to a guy with a half ton on ebay, and he said they work great.


----------



## elite1 (Dec 30, 2003)

A 2500 with an 8800 gvwr is the better way to go but that doesn't't mean you can't put a plow on a 1500.

If you are only plowing small driveways you should be fine.
When guys like myself plow large parking lots at over 20 mph, I know that I am going to break stuff, and my prices reflect that.

Pick a light weight plow-7 1/2 foot , and only take on small jobs and areas that are straight and simple. Areas that have alot on turning or high speed plowing you should turn down. 

Put at least 600lbs in the back (saltspeaders work well for weight)

Most important, take your plow off, every time you are done plowing. Most miles and wear and tear are put on not while plowing.

Simply plan on replacing ball joints and other parts more frequently and price accordingly, the only problem is that the price of a plow, truck, insurance and parts almost force you to plow big lots.- good luck


----------

